# What does "htib" mean?



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it "Home theater in box"?


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

you got


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Home theater in A box  

Don't give in to the commercial hype. DIY is a much better experience for the money. But I'm sure you know that


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

Xander said:


> Home theater in A box
> 
> Don't give in to the commercial hype. DIY is a much better experience for the money. But I'm sure you know that


You have obviously never heard Bose.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

not that it was great, but when i was on a budget, kenwood's HTiB worked great to at least get me in the surround sound door. From there is upgraded as i went, but at least i had somewhere to start. If you buy a decent setup, you can at least upgrade pieces later. I tried to convince my sister otherwise, but she bought a $100 HTiB w/ dvd player. No chance of upgrade, as the reciever had no inputs (so only the built-in dvd player was usuable on the setup) and the sub wasnt powered.


----------



## kingofallreps (Nov 23, 2007)

> You have obviously never heard Bose.


BOSE "Better sound through marketing"....


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

now, "home theater infinite baffle, on the other hand, is what the rage is all about!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Good read, here...
http://www.cowanaudio.com/

12 shivas...
http://home.comcast.net/~klone-audio/page13-12Shiva1.html


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

kingofallreps said:


> BOSE "Better sound through marketing"....


" No highs,No lows-must be BOSE"


----------



## Synergy324 (Nov 22, 2007)

sterlingsharp1 said:


> " No highs,No lows-must be BOSE"


Nice, BOSE is no different than any other HTIB. Its for the MP3, Circuit City, BestBuy buyers. For those that dont know SQ, if it hit them in the face like a 10 ton of bricks.


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

Hic said:


> 12 shivas...
> http://home.comcast.net/~klone-audio/page13-12Shiva1.html


wow...


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

this one is nice


----------



## Abaddon (Aug 28, 2007)

audioman42 said:


> this one is nice


WHY DO I HAVE TO LIVE IN A TOWNHOUSE WITH SOUND RESTRICTIONS?????



When I finally get a "real" house (IE.. not living in my moms basement) I'm totally doing like.. 20 subs IB in my attic.


----------

